
Why I use the IBM Model M keyboard that is older than me - yeokm1
http://yeokhengmeng.com/2018/07/why-i-use-the-ibm-model-m-keyboard-that-is-older-than-me/
======
zevv
Yesss, another Model-M post, this always allows me to shamelessly promote one
of my pet projects:
[https://github.com/zevv/bucklespring](https://github.com/zevv/bucklespring)

"This project emulates the sound of my old faithful IBM Model-M space saver
bucklespring keyboard while typing on my notebook, mainly for the purpose of
annoying the hell out of my coworkers."

~~~
tom_
I couldn't get it to run on Windows, so I wrote one that would:
[https://github.com/tom-seddon/GfyKeys](https://github.com/tom-seddon/GfyKeys)

I think there was some stuff that bucklespring does that mine doesn't, but
once I'd got it basically working, I found I didn't really like it all that
much. So I didn't bother doing anything more with it.

~~~
Tijdreiziger
It doesn't seem to work on Windows 10 :(

~~~
tom_
Well, that is now beginning to look like a theme... It worked when I wrote it,
but maybe one of the updates has changed something. I'll have a quick peek
next week.

Thank you for trying it, at least ;)

~~~
Tijdreiziger
It's one of those things where I know I'd go bonkers within 10 minutes, but
still feel the strange desire to try it :P

If you need any debugging info, just leave another comment here as a reply. I
go through my replies every so often.

------
znpy
Since we're talking Model M, I will leave here my two cents about this whole
mechanical keyboard wave that's been going on for some years now.

And before everyone downvotes me:

\- yes, I own a mechanical keyboard (more than one, actually).

\- Yes, one of them is a Model M. I also own an Unicomp Endura Pro (the one
with the TrackPoint).

\- Yes I have used some other Cherry-based keyboard (cherry blue and another
color I didn't care remembering)

\- Yes I have used a Topre-based keyboard.

Well, here is my two cents: mechanical keyboard are pointless.

It's one of those memes of this industry (like stickers on laptops). While I
acknowledge that some membrane keyboard typing experience are atrocious,
sometimes it's just a matter of brand/model. For example the "Dell Business
Multimedia Keyboard" typing experience is remarkably good (link:
[https://www.amazon.com/KB522-Dell-Business-Multimedia-
Compat...](https://www.amazon.com/KB522-Dell-Business-Multimedia-
Compatible/dp/B00APNV312/ref=sr_1_7)).

Quite frankly, I'd throw my Endura Pro in the trash can if that Dell Keyboard
was available with the addition of a TrackPoint.

Mechanical keyboards offer no real typing aid, no speed-up, they are heavy,
noisy (the "hey everybody look at me" kind of noisy), they have unnecessary
accessories (rgb lighting wave effect? but why?) and above all they are
unreasonably expensive.

Quite frankly, the best keyboard I have used so far is the ThinkPad USB
Keyboard (1st gen, basically an X220 keyboard within a nice enclosure with a
decent palmrest). It's light and checks all of my boxes. And it's not louder
than a regular keyboard.

~~~
maltalex
I had one of those Lenovo keyboards with a Trackpoint until an unfortunate
accident involving a cup of coffee. I went with something more ergonomic in
its place, but I really miss that trackpoint...

Does anyone know why so few keyboards come with a TrackPoint. Having a
trackpoint in the middle of your keyboard saves so many extra movements. Is it
because of some IBM licensing costs?

~~~
richardw
Probably because of people like me. Had one on a few keyboards (including
current Lenovo) and I was recently wondering why they still have them. I've
never found one second of benefit, it just irritates me to even try it.

Not that it's the right view at all. Who knows what "most people" prefer but
the lack of them might indicate a general cluelessness of how to use them.

It's possible other manufacturers don't add it because when they've tried it
doesn't move their sales needle at all. Those who want it are particular about
usage and eg just use Lenovo?

------
y0ghur7_xxx
I don't understand why so many people are in love with the Model M. I used one
for nearly 3 years before switching to a Cherry MX blue keyboard.

After using a modern mechanical keyboard, I would never switch back to a Model
M. Probably because of time, on the Model M every key has a different feeling.
You never know where the activation point of the key is, because it is a
little bit different for every key. The same is for the feedback the keys give
you when pressing them down: those old springs just don't give you that
reliable feeling the Cherry MX Blue keys give you.

~~~
jghn
I went through the cherries and never found one I liked remotely as much as
the Model M, so to each their own.

Ironically the only thing I found that I liked as a replacement was the Apple
keyboard, and that couldn’t be more different.

~~~
chrismorgan
(I assure you, it could be _much_ more different. Ever tried a rubber
keyboard? Not rubber _dome_ , _rubber_. Flexible keyboards, roll ’em up and
take ’em with you—or toss ’em if you prefer, they were _awful_ to type on. I
haven’t got the foggiest idea why they were a thing for a couple of years
about thirteen years ago. My school got a bunch of them for a year or so.

Or touch keyboards, they’re also much more differenter than Apple keyboards!)

~~~
jghn
Good point, I admit I was being facetious. An even further one would be one of
those "keyboards" which project a keyboard image on a table!

I can tell you why I like the Apple keyboards, including the newer butterfly
ones. As much as I loved the Model M i never used it correctly as I always
bottomed out the keys instead of relying on the tactile feedback to know when
to stop. As a result what I really want to feel is the satisfying thunk at the
bottom of every keystroke. Something about the travel distance and feel of
those Apple keyboards is just close enough to comfortable that it became good
enough.

------
magoon
Having started typing on IBM keyboards before the Model M, and eventually
struggling to adapt to non-“mechanical” keyboards, it’s now hard for me to
understand why people want to use them. I didn’t want to go to the “soft”
laptop keyboards but learned to love them. It turns out the springs on the
loud keyboards caused me a lot of repetitive stress discomfort and actually
slowed down my typing.

~~~
BonesJustice
I ended up taking a gamble on a keyboard with Topre hybrid switches, without
having tried one first. I actually really like it.

The keys are quieter than mechanical switches (they make more of a soft
‘thunk’ than a ‘clack’). Typing speed and accuracy are quite good. I only use
it for work, though, so I have no idea how well or poorly it would perform for
gaming or other tasks.

~~~
frostburg
I generally use a CM Novatouch TKL, which is a keyboard with Topre switches
with MX stems (for keycaps).

Sadly it's apparently impossible to buy those switches by themselves (for a
custom build) without desoldering from a donor board.

------
psankar
The best keyboard that I have personally used is the old IBM Thinkpad keys.
They had a slight curve for accommodating touch typists, instead of the flat
keys in the modern keyboards. I could type at 100+ WPM in the old IBM
thinkpads even when I am sitting in a dark room. I struggle to reach around 80
wpm in the macbook pro and modern lenovo thinkpads.

The new macbook pro with the touchbar is the worst keyboard that I have ever
used and I ended up buying an old model Macbook just because of the keyboard.

I wish Microsoft or Google releases a good developer oriented laptop with
proper keyboard (Preferably licensing the old IBM thinkpad keyboard style) and
full-size buttons for arrow keys, boatloads of extensible RAM and a gorgeous
screen. Apple seem to not care anymore about macbooks :(

~~~
barrkel
I have never seen a keyboard without curved keys.

Laptops with flat keys, yes, but laptop keyboards are a last resort.

~~~
opencl
Then you've had the good fortune of never having to use an Apple desktop
keyboard made in the past 10 years.

~~~
jsjohnst
Call me weird if you must, but I truly appreciate the Apple keyboards.
Probably my favorite is the new model Bluetooth keyboard. I love the very very
minimal key travel and low activation pressure. I used to have to use
“natural” keyboards to keep carpel tunnel at bay, but the previously mentioned
features seem to accomplish the same goal. My only nit with it is that I wish
it was a full size keyboard including numeric keypad, but I’ve gotten used to
not having it now. I also mostly like the new laptop keyboards too, but they
can be a bit noisy for my taste when I’m typing fast, especially on the 2016
12” MacBook.

~~~
opencl
It is definitely a matter of personal preference. I am a big fan of the
Thinkpad keyboards and despise the butterfly keyboards. Apple does still make
a full layout version of the bluetooth keyboard though. Though thanks to the
built in battery there probably won't be people 30 years from now writing
articles about how much they love their retro Magic Keyboard.

~~~
jsjohnst
> Apple does still make a full layout version of the bluetooth keyboard
> though.

Wow, somehow I had missed that. It also comes in Space Grey with black caps.
Needless to say, going to grab one!

~~~
opencl
It was easy to miss, they introduced it a whopping 2 years later than the
small version.

------
eej71
Unicomp ([http://www.pckeyboard.com/](http://www.pckeyboard.com/)) is a great
source for the IBM Model M style keyboards.

~~~
mcculley
I bought a keyboard from Unicomp hoping to get something as great as the Model
M. It arrived with keycaps popped off during shipping and failed not long
after that
([https://twitter.com/mcculley/status/659798006208856064](https://twitter.com/mcculley/status/659798006208856064)).
I have since bought several Das Keyboards for myself and my staff. I love
them.

Of course, we have private offices. I would not advise using these great
keyboards in open floor plan offices or coworking spaces.

~~~
michaelcampbell
> I would not advise using these great keyboards in open floor plan offices or
> coworking spaces.

That says more about having open floor offices than having to restrict
personal use of the single most important input device in many offices.

~~~
rbanffy
I would advise everyone to start using these keyboards in open floor offices.
That'll certainly hasten the end of this terrible fad (the open floor offices,
not the keyboards).

------
lettergram
Back in 2012 I started a side business, picking up old computer parts (for a
fee) from businesses. Apparently, it's difficult to throw them away because of
the lead content.

I then took those components and either sold them as is or in the case of
Model M keyboards - I could make them USB compatible and sell them for $100 -
$150 (as opposed to $40 unaltered). I still have a few laying around, which I
used through college.

Having worked with innards and written a few controllers for conversion(s) of
keyboards. I have to say, unlike many, I see the appeal.

I'm currently writing this comment on a Corsair keyboard, and although there
is tactile feedback - I can tell it is not a mechanical keyboard. "There's a
clickety-clack, but not a snap" When you have a model M your keys (as shown in
the article) essentially, buckle - and it requires more force. To be honest,
after using the model M for a bit, you actually get stronger fingers...

That feeling is often preferred, I personally can work on a mac fine, but flat
keyboards I can find irritating because I like the feedback mechanism.

------
arendtio
Some people might be interested in 'Das Keyboard' (German for 'The Keyboard'):

[https://www.daskeyboard.com](https://www.daskeyboard.com)

~~~
allendoerfer
German for "The Keyboard" is "die Tastatur".

In German the word "das Keyboard" refers to the musical instrument.

------
Fukkaudeku
The Model M keyboard is the "I use arch btw" of keyboards.

~~~
linedash
My arch linux using co-worker is currently awaiting delivery of one of these:

[https://ergodox-ez.com/collections/frontpage](https://ergodox-
ez.com/collections/frontpage)

~~~
kryogen1c
Omg it can come in Cherry silvers! It looks so comfy, I wonder how good it
feels

~~~
pault
I've been using one for about six months now. The ortholinear layout and the
custom key mapping reduced my WPM to near zero for about a week, and it took
about a month to get back to full speed, but now you'd have to pry it from my
cold dead hands. I love it so much I take it to the office and back home with
me every day. I guess I should buy another one.

------
jsnell
> If I can build an ultimate keyboard, I would say a combination of the
> capacitive buckling spring of the Model F + the modern layout of the Model M
> + Windows/Command key. Alas, no such product exists and I think the benefits
> of the modern Model M layout supersedes the slight benefit of the capacitive
> buckling spring.

There's a company at least claiming to do that (but I don't know how true to
the original these capacitive switches actually are):
[https://www.modelfkeyboards.com/](https://www.modelfkeyboards.com/)

Ordering seems to have closed yesterday, but given it's a weekend, maybe you
can still sneak one in?

~~~
rplst8
I think Unicomp makes what you want.
[http://www.pckeyboard.com/page/product/UNI0P4A](http://www.pckeyboard.com/page/product/UNI0P4A)

Or

[http://www.pckeyboard.com/page/product/UNI044A](http://www.pckeyboard.com/page/product/UNI044A)

~~~
ubercow13
Unicomp makes model M type keyboards, and they don't use capacitive buckling
springs, so it's not quite the same thing.

~~~
rplst8
Ah. I missed the capacitive part. That said, from what I've read, the
difference between the capacitive buckling springs and the membrane buckling
springs is negligible. I used a Model M for years, and it was fantastic to
type on.

------
geertj
Question: in open offices, what's the consensus of the etiquette regarding the
use of loud keyboards?

~~~
Areading314
Loud keyboards are incredibly annoying and inconsiderate in an open office or
any other kind of shared space

~~~
thrill
Open offices are incredibly annoying and inconsiderate to those trying to do
real work on proper keyboards (and trackballs).

~~~
linker3000
Why do people who use laptops during their daily train commute seem to type
REALLY LOUDLY!??

------
souterrain
I never learned to type "properly", or, should I say, never completed
learning. We were told very sternly in catholic school typing class not to
fiddle with the IBM Selectric "golf ball" lest the typewriter malfunction and
we be permanently removed from the class.

Being a curious and tinkering individual, I was presently kicked out of the
class. (Insert here rant on rewarding curiosity in schools, rather than
punishing it.)

Today I have a bizarre, hybrid typing style, somewhere near touch-typing with
a lot of error correcting, and occasional hunt-and-peck. It's odd... the hunt-
and-peck occurs more when I'm typing nonsense like passwords. Words (and
quasi-words in code and the shell) seem to come out just fine.

That said, it's nice to see that even in my 40s, I can improve at something
over time.

A lot of the improvements in my typing, I owe to returning to mechanical
keyboards. (I think... this is completely unscientific.) First, I switched to
a Das Keyboard Ultimate, without labeled keycaps. This really forced myself to
get away from the crutch that was the labeled keys.

Lately, I've switched to a Kinesis Advantage 2 ergonomic keyboard. This has
helped more with my hand positioning, which seems to have improved even going
back to a "default keyboard" \-- I've noticed that when traveling and using my
laptop keyboard, my typing has also improved.

I will fully admit that in addition to attempting to improve my typing and
treat/prevent RSI in a non-scientific manner, I bought these keyboards for the
eccentric nerd factor. As one does.

~~~
peatmoss
I went a long time before learning to touch type properly. I had a fast-ish
quasi touch / hunt and peck style I suspect similar to what you describe.

I ended up learning to touch type by 1) switching my keyboard to dvorak in
software 2) printing a paper dvorak map that I taped just below my monitor
(aside: a big surplus HP CRT with BNC connectors in those days) 3) Forcing
myself to use only the correct finger to hit each key, then returning to rest
in the home row.

This was back in college. I was a journalism major at the time, and so my
inability to touch type had become a liability. It took me about a week of
slow suffering before I was off to the races.

If RSI is a problem for you, you might consider training yourself to type on a
dvorak layout. There are lots of claims about dvorak (some true and some
hyperbole), but one thing that is absolutely true is that the amount of finger
travel is much lower. Back when I learned dvorak, I actually measured finger
stretch distances from the home row on my keyboard, and compared a corpus of
my emails to figure how much travel would have been required in qwerty vs
dvorak. Dvorak was substantially less.

There are theoretically better layouts than dvorak, but I think dvorak strikes
a great balance between ergonomics and being available and easy to switch to
on every operating system.

~~~
magduf
>There are theoretically better layouts than dvorak, but I think dvorak
strikes a great balance between ergonomics and being available and easy to
switch to on every operating system.

I disagree, and I'm a Dvorak typist. In any modern OS, Colemak at the least
should be commonly available. Workman is a very good layout too, and should be
pretty commonly available.

Dvorak's main advantage is that it's been around a long time, but it's not
really the best layout IMO. One day I want to learn Workman as it seems to
correct the flaws I see with Dvorak, and it should also (just like Colemak) be
easier to learn for Qwerty typists than Dvorak.

~~~
peatmoss
It's a hard balance. Dvorak is vastly better than Qwerty and is ubiquitous. I
have seen Colemak pretty commonly, and Workman once in a while. I don't doubt
Workman might be marginally better than Dvorak, but I don't know if it's
enough better for me to be the change that I want to see in the world.

~~~
magduf
Workman vs. Colemak probably isn't a huge gain. However, either of those have
a huge advantage over Dvorak for someone who doesn't already know Dvorak and
knows Qwerty, because they're just not that different from Qwerty the way
Dvorak is. They also preserve the left-hand location of C, V, and X since
those are so commonly used for cut-and-paste operations.

Again, this is coming from someone who's proficient in Dvorak, but not Colemak
or Workman, but right now I would not recommend Dvorak to someone interested
in trying an alternate layout; I'd point them to these newer alternatives
instead.

------
ScarZy
I was lucky enough to bag one of these on eBay 10 years ago, someone was
selling a god awful computer and I asked if I could just take the keyboard for
a vintage computing project. Cost me 10 pounds. I bolt modded it, but
eventually sold it as I wanted to fund my HHKB addiction which is a solid
keyboard, just more portable than a Model M

Thankfully, a friend gave me another Model M recently, and it's now awaiting a
clean and a cable

------
nlh
I’ve recently fallen down the deep dark rathole that is mechanical keyboards
and I heartily encourage others to do the same :)

For those of us that spend a majority of our working (and leisure?) time
typing, it only makes sense (ha!) to customize and optimize the tool you use
to accomplish that.

This is apparently a love/hate thing for some, but I really like the feel (and
sound — THOCK) of Topre keyboards. They use electrostatic capacitive switches
and are super satisfying.

Also it’s kinda fun to build crazy customized stuff :)

Shameless plug - check out /r/mechanicalkeyboards to catch a glimpse of the
depths of obsession that exist...

------
mclemme
Brings back memories! I learned touch typing using two IBM Model M keyboards
that my friends dad got from some bank office he was hired to clear out (the
bank had closed, I think he drove half a trailer filled with those keyboards
to the recycling center, would probably be worth quite a bit today!)

I took two, spray painted one black and switched over every second keycap so I
had two keyboards with every 2nd key completely black.

Today I use a Logitech G413 mechanical keyboard at work, it's descent, but I
still miss the old battle-tank Model M sometimes :)

------
bitL
If you don't like those "yellowish" keys, get some peroxide cream, put a layer
over all yellowish surfaces and leave it on the sun for a few days, applying
more cream if needed. You'll get them back to normal ;-) I've recently
"resurrected" my old Creative Prodikeys that way. Applies to any older
yellowish plastic stuff, e.g. you want your retro Amiga 500 to look good again
etc.

~~~
georgyo
Do you have some before and after pictures?

~~~
TomNomNom
The 8-Bit Guy has a fantastic video on YouTube comparing a few different
methods of restoring yellowed plastic, including the peroxide in the sun
method:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZYbchvSUDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZYbchvSUDY)
:)

~~~
globuous
Damn, that was a really cool video !!

Here's a link to his results for keyboard keys (they all initially looked like
the control key):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZYbchvSUDY&t=780](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZYbchvSUDY&t=780)

and for an computer case (essentially everything was as brown as that
rectangle you can see):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZYbchvSUDY&t=1120](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZYbchvSUDY&t=1120)

------
sandGorgon
If you can get it, the cheapest mechanical keyboard is the TVS Gold Bharat
keyboard - made in India and is built with Cherry mx blue keys.

~~~
captn3m0
It is a hit or a miss now, they are using Long Hua blue switches, which are
Cherry MX Blue clones.

If you can find an old one for sale - that is more likely to have Cherry MX.

------
bitcharmer
I've used computers for the past 30 years and having switched to ultra flat
keyboards (cherry strait being my personal choice) of modern age I just can't
see how old type mechanical keyboards can beat the experience.

Can someone explain to me what advantages draw them to mechanical keyboards?

Not hating, just trying to understand the phenomenon.

~~~
Ardren
1\. They feel really nice to type on

2\. They are often very well built

I have a ortho chiclet keyboard which I think is pretty nice, and miles ahead
of any membrane keyboard. But 99% of the time I still end up using mechanical
keyboards.

~~~
bitcharmer
> 1\. They feel really nice to type on

Ok, I guess this is as subjective as it gets, but don't you think that flat
keyboard with small key depression and quick reaction time beats mechanical in
terms of typing speed?

~~~
ubercow13
Old keyboards aren't flat intentionally. It's because the profile of the keys
is designed to make them easier to type on (so your fingers have to move less
distance to reach all the keys). If flat was better, keyboards would have just
been flat from the beginning. It would make manufacturing easier, after all.

------
O1111OOO
Interesting that there's no discussion on the size/shape of the [Enter/Return]
key. My first computer in the 80s came with a larger, L-Shaped [Enter] key[0].
Didn't think much of it at the time until all I saw afterwards was the
thinner, bar-shaped style.

I think part of the reason is that I never use the right-hand shiftKey - which
has always seemed obnoxiously large (because I never use it). Also not a
keyboard junkie, I always type on whatever keyboard the computer/laptop comes
with. To this day, I do miss the larger [Enter/Return] key but can't justify
carrying an extra keyboard because of a single annoying key.

[0] [https://i.stack.imgur.com/Z0VXC.jpg](https://i.stack.imgur.com/Z0VXC.jpg)

------
rocky1138
I bought one of these for myself last year, as it was on my wishlist from when
I was a kid. My primary school had IBM PS/2 computers in ~1992 when I was in
grade four, so I bought a vintage Model M keyboard made in 1992. I learned to
type on these keyboards, so I've always had a sort of affinity with them.

Buying this keyboard was one of the best purchases I think I've made in my
life. It's just a joy to type on and brings a love for computing hardware back
that I feel I've lost as computers have become commodities.

If you're on the fence, pull the trigger.

I got mine from
[https://www.modelfkeyboards.com/store](https://www.modelfkeyboards.com/store).

------
poisonborz
Guess what, I still use a Logitech G11 (display-less version of the above). I
purchased around 4 of them for my other workstations. Yes, the rubber dome has
a different feel after some usage but you can get used to it after a few
minutes. The added 18 custom keys and on the fly macro recording options are
great. It's huge, but also spatious. The backlighting is dim and begins to
strobe after a few years.

I guess I'll have to look for alternatives in a few years when used ones in
good condition will be hard to find, but as of now, I'd still purchase them.
That's the thing with tactile tools you use every day - you just get attached
to them.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Given the price they're going for, having a Model M seems more like a status
symbol now than a true devotion to mechanical keyboards.

I had a co-worker with a Model M. It was certainly nice (and heavy), but I had
a hard time justifying paying 3x the price for it when my $40 generic
mechanical keyboard with Cherry MX switches (or maybe they were "Blue" Cherry-
like switches, come to think of it) were nearly as good.

I suppose if my keyboard starts to crap out in three years then maybe the
Model M would be the more prudent investment, but, for the moment, it's
holding strong, and I didn't need to break the bank to get one.

------
tyfon
My last genuine Model M was from 1987 and it died a few years ago. I bought a
Das Keyboard and it has been a great replacement :)

The layout of Model M and the tactile feedback is simply the best.. I type
much faster on it than anything else.

------
tombert
My keyboard at work is a 122-key IBM Model F. I bought a relatively expensive
adapter to plug it into a modern computer, and I don't regret it at all.

While I know there was a bit of a reboot-project a year or two ago, other than
that there really hasn't been anything that quite matches the feel of the
Model F, and it's an absolute joy to type on. It's also a wonderful tool to
make a lot of noise and annoy coworkers, so it's great on two fronts.

The way I figure it is that I spend a majority of my day typing on a keyboard,
so it's worth it to me to have the tool that feels right to me.

------
cheesedoodle
I have tried and tested many mechanical keyboards, cherry mx blue, brown and
black. I feel like I'm disturbing my co-workers with the clicking, and always
felt that there is something off with my typing. Sometimes, a bit clunky and
nervous, as the keys need to much force and doesn't bottom out.

It's funny that the author compares the expensive mechanical keyboards with
the Logitech K120, which I have found to be the best and most comfortable
keyboard that I have yet to try. It's even more funny as it is one cheapest
ones you can find (10-15USD), almost makes the keyboard even better!

~~~
contingencies
What do you like about the K120? (The price on Taobao is apparently 42RMB
delivered domestically within China which is only USD$6.35.) Personally I grew
up with Model M's but have not used one in decades. I do feel the keyboards on
most laptops are crap... side-shifting / imprecise travel, weird noises, stuck
keys, etc. That's OK with me, I type less these days anyway!

~~~
cheesedoodle
Its quite, I always hit the right keys and it might be the layout that makes
me not think about where the keys are. I feel like my fingers strikes the keys
in a comfortable and confident manner. I type fast on it and use it for both
my Mac and PC setup.

The keystroke is short, but gives a sound/click response that's very subtle.

6USD is real cheap :) I might even get a few to just have backups.

~~~
contingencies
Every time I change keyboards (particularly to/from Mac, but also new laptops
on a given platform generally have slightly different layouts) I feel like I
go through the 'readjust to key position' thing. It's not a biggy these days,
having done it perhaps 30+ times.

Right now my biggest whinge is there are too many meta keys.
Ctrl+Fn+Win+Alt+Shift is just overkill. Bring back home and end (switching to
Mac years ago this was my biggest gripe), down with the Windows key, larger
space bars for all! Often I find myself trying weird meta combos to get the
functionality I need, I feel like I use so much different software on so many
platforms it's basically easier to brute force search the meta-space than
remember the damn platform-specific hotkeys half the time :)

------
bitwize
Ah, the Model M. The red Swingline stapler of techies.

Hint: If you think you "need"a Model M, or even a Cherry MX blue board, YOU'RE
TYPING TOO HARD. Get an Apple keyboard and practice typing with a light touch.

~~~
wilsonnb2
Or maybe different people have different keyboard preferences.

------
Yhippa
I grew up using the Model M's in various computer labs. For my own computers I
didn't have enough money so I stuck with membrane keyboards. I recently got
some Cherry MX browns.

Nothing is like that Model M IMO. It is probably straight nostalgia thinking
about it. I've tried nearly every keyboard type due to working in consulting
and using all kinds of laptops and desktops but I have a new personal
favorite: the Chromebook Pixel keyboard. It feels like sex to type on.

------
NVRM
In the era of RGB keyboard, coming back to a non illuminated one would feels
really broken. Luminance and typing effects really helps to type faster. After
tested a bunch of them, I stick to a Corsair k70 cherry mx brown for
programming, not much downside, just deliberately noisy. Ear that:
[https://youtu.be/op_9KodHoYA?t=39](https://youtu.be/op_9KodHoYA?t=39)

------
IdontRememberIt
Is there a keyboard which has solved the issue of the noise?Also, do you know
any keyboard with a higher typing surface to allow less precise positioning of
the fingers?

Today, my prefered keyboard (for coding) is the one on my Lenovo X1 carbon.
Silent, precise but "fault tolerant". Very impressive. Only issue is the
layout a full keyboard would be way better.

------
anon2600
[http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2...](http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&pub=5575378759&campid=5338273189&customid=&icep_item=123223579776&ipn=psmain&icep_vectorid=229466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111)

------
sbr464
Totally bought one from ClickyKeyboards this morning after reading. Thanks for
the write up. Currently switch between a Vortex VTG-8200 and the iMac Pro
keyboard. The vortex is nice.

[https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_det...](https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2451)

------
clircle
I have not used a lot of mechanical keyboards, but I think there is a spectrum
where laptop flat keyboards are on one end and clacky big mechanical keyboards
are on the other end.

For some reason I find that I like keyboards somewhere in the middle -- boards
with good key travel but also a fair bit of mush in the key presses. Currently
rotating between Topres and MX Brown switches this year.

------
nwah1
After trying a few different brands of mechanical keyboard, I found WASD
Keyboards to be very sturdy and customizable. I have my configuration setup in
a Model M style, but with Cherry clear switches.

Although, I would love doubleshot PBT caps for the colemak layout, but that is
not available. Other caps tend to fade quickly.

I'm also interested in trying other switches.

------
rbanffy
I really wish someone resurrected the beam spring keyboards. I'm quite sure
all design patents on those are long expired.

------
jaclaz
The _sad_ part is that in my case (while still using an original Model M from
PS/2, circa 1992)it is some thirty years _younger_ than me.

Only for the record, there are guys specialized in procuring, restoring and
reselling Model M's:

[https://clickykeyboards.com/](https://clickykeyboards.com/)

------
foobarbecue
This article talked a lot about keyboards, but failed to say why. What is the
advantage of a Model M? I used one for a long time, and it's in the closet
now. I can type faster on modern keyboards, because my fingers don't move as
far. I suspect the only real reason to use a Model M is perceived "hacker
cred."

------
AnIdiotOnTheNet
My first computer was an IBM PC XT, so I have a nostalgic attachment to the
sound and feel of my Model-M. No, neither of the M's I own are the one from my
first PC, I acquired them from a former employer who had a small pile tucked
away in a storage closet that everyone had forgotten about.

~~~
walshemj
I think the XT was a model F

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
I think you're right that they shipped with an F, but mine was used (I had it
in the 90s) and it came with an M.

------
rbanffy
It's a matter of taste, but I love my Unicomp "Battleship" PC-122 keyboard.
It's noisy, but it _feels_ great and the sound is reminiscent of a time when
computers were built to last rather than being thrown away to be recycled when
they break.

But then I'm a nostalgic.

------
jjuhl
I used to own a model M back in the early 90's. It was a joy to use and you
could drive a tank over it without damaging it. Unfortunately I lost it during
a house move. These days I settle for keyboards with Cherry MX blue switches.
But I still want a model M with springs.

------
yial
I use a model M as well! I have some that I saved from an old office of mine,
but sadly I didn’t save all of them. (They had thrown out 20-25 the week
before while I was on vacation. I guess that’s what happens when you miss out
on spring cleaning).

------
skizm
After so many hours gaming, I can no longer use keyboards without the left
ctrl key under my left palm. It feels so foreign I can barely type. I recently
discovered this playing around with some older keyboards with the larger
bezels.

------
bdz
Never had an M but I'm a big fan of cheap chinese mechanical keyboards, they
are getting better and better every year.

------
philjohn
Model M's are great - but if you use one in an open plan office then there's a
special place in hell for you ...

~~~
diggernet
Open plan _is_ a special place in hell. Might as well use a decent keyboard
while you are there.

~~~
bitwize
I tell people that there's a circle of hell reserved for people who steal
office supplies and take long shits on the job. It consists of an open-plan
office where you have to prepare long complicated reports that are due by COB
each day, working cheek-by-jowl with your fellow damned.

Behind you, there are rows of demons eating apples, crisps, pretzels, nuts,
and other crunchy things. Maybe some of the demons should be working Model M
keyboards, as well.

~~~
diggernet
Don't forget the demons drinking from sports bottles that gurgle.

------
paulie_a
If that is a clicky keyboard and work with others that is grounds to be fired.

~~~
bagosm
And I still can't find any advantages (even in the article) except "you have
to try it".

For me, if the "digging in" distance and spring-out resistance is satisfactory
it's a good keyboard. I only can't stand the laptop flat ones

------
jacksmith21006
I have also have one and gave it to my son who wanted it. It has the old
connector. Found out after giving it to him they are valuable.

But NOT older than me. I am old.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_M_keyboard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_M_keyboard)

~~~
EliRivers
Do you mean a PS/2 connector, or a five pin DIN? Or even one of the earlier
connectors; I had an IBM keyboard once that was something I can only imagine
predated the 5 pin DIN. PS/2 to five pin DIN (and vice-versa) was easy enough,
but I never did get that keyboard connected to anything.

I'm typing this on a Model M I picked up from my keyboard corner just now. As
I recall, this one doesn't work well; pretty soon, it will stop registering
some keypresses. Never have been able to work out why :/

